# Memories



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

I have just been doing an archaeological dig in the depths of my house and come across some old program books reminding me of past concerts...

Kiri Te Kanawa recital in Los Angeles, 1979
- Schubert, Schumann, Strauss, Wolf, Faure, Duparc & Walton
(somewhere I should have a booklet from an earlier tour by Te Kanawa before she became famous)
Vladimir Horowitz recital in Los Angeles, 1982
- Clementi, Chopin, Liszt & Rachmaninoff
Boston Symphony with Seiji Ozawa at Tanglewood, 1976
- Berlioz, Romeo & Juliet
London Symphony with Colin Davis, Heather Harper & Vladimir Ashkenazy in London, 1972
- Brahms, Schumann, Tippett Symphony #3 (premier)
Seattle Opera / Pacific Wagner Festival, 1980
- Ring Cycle in English with Rita Hunter & Alberto Remedios
Scottish National Orch. with Claudio Abbado at Edinburgh Festival, 1979
- Mahler Symphony #3
Los Angeles Philharmonic with Pierre Boulez at Ojai Festival (California)
- Boulez, Mahler Symphony #5
Los Angeles Philharmonic with Sir John Barbirolli (!!) in San Diego, 1969
- Mahler Symphony #9
Los Angeles Philharmonic with Carlo Maria Giulini in Los Angeles
- Mahler Das Lied von der Erde with Jon Vickers
Royal Opera in London 1988
- Strauss Salome with Maria Ewing, Robert Hale, Robert Tear, Helga Dernesch, conducted by Christoph von Dohnanyi

....and numerous Royal Ballet & American Ballet Theater books from the 70s and 80s

Which is making me remember others where I haven't (yet) found the programs. Geez, I am getting old!!


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Becca said:


> Geez, I am getting old!!


No, probably you've just never been very organized :devil:


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

I was in Symphony Hall when Colin Davis conducted the U.S. premiere of the Tippett Third with the BSO. But for some reason I don 't have the program.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Becca said:


> I have just been doing an archaeological dig in the depths of my house and come across some old program books reminding me of past concerts...
> 
> Kiri Te Kanawa recital in Los Angeles, 1979
> - Schubert, Schumann, Strauss, Wolf, Faure, Duparc & Walton
> ...


 The Barbirolli/Mahler concert is the one that leaves me wishing that I could have been your date.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I never kept any program booklets - concert is over, move on. On the other hand, I do tend to hoard shirts and pants. When I'm not looking, my wife takes some of my clothes to a thrift shop. Have to admit that I don't even know what's gone.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Triplets said:


> The Barbirolli/Mahler concert is the one that leaves me wishing that I could have been your date.


You can make up for it by taking me to a CSO concert


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

That is a lovely collection, Becca. I envy your experiences.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

My memories of hanging at Academy Records remains in the Berg Lulu LP set that I got there many years ago.

And it brings me back to vinyl collecting now that I just got back into.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

New York 1994
Otello with* Renée Fleming*.
My first ever opera live.(just out of the short trousers.)
Programme is signed and framed.


----------

